
Ask HN: Create API without coding? - gursken
I need to share&#x2F;integrate some data with a business partner. They need the data in a format called JSON. Problem is: I don&#x27;t code and the budget is very limited. Any quick &amp; easy ways? I have two spreadsheets. Google?
======
bjabrboe1984
Fieldbook.com

------
knutmartin
Airtable.com?

~~~
knutmartin
restdb.io

------
knutmartin
studio.nuchwezi.com

